# Meeting of the Animals



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

I Turtle, your fearful, er, fearless leader, for now, until I'm overthrown, am hereby calling a meeting for all ANIMALS on Psychlinks...so we can plot to over throw them there homo sapiens.

If you're not sure if you're an animal, if you have fur, fins, feathers, horns, or scales, you are most definitely an animal, and are welcome.

Now, what do we do first?  I've never overthrown homo sapiens before...


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: 1984*

I....Monkey...Munch...fearfully...uh...fearLESSly join along side Turtle on this encounter to over take the "others"

Uhh...so Turtle....what now?


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, um, I don't really know. I think we need a bigger army, first. Let's wait for the others to get out of bed.

Cat Dancer!
Prayerbear!
Sparrow!

Let's go! Chop chop!


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm just thinking, as Turtles do from time to time, that in the event this goes bad, we may need our HALO to guide us INTO THE LIGHT after we pass the TSOW checkpoint (TURTLES, SURRENDER OUR WEAPONS).


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha, it has become slightly obvious...to me (because im one smart monkey) this its way too late, and our thought are a little twisted. but yes I agree.

Good plan of action Turtle


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 30, 2008)

you got birds here with a sharpen beaks ready and waiting , sister-ray and her feathered army!!!


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 30, 2008)

:rofl:

i'm here. and i think i'm an animal. i'm just not sure what. can you tell me what i am?


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

Into The Light said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i'm here. and i think i'm an animal. i'm just not sure what. can you tell me what i am?


 
No, no, no...you're not an animal.  See the above criteria!  My goodness....these....lights....*shakes head*

You, however, are permitted to stay, as you are our final destination...we will all travel INTO THE LIGHT so you must stay so we know where to find you....


----------



## NicNak (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a 16 year old Tabby cat who acts like a kitten.

My good friend has a turtle rescue with 17 Red Ear Sliders with all different personalities.  Haa haa haa

Maybe they can join too!

If I were an animal I would be a Deer.  I am curious, timmid, kind and gentle, but if you stomp your foot I will run away.


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> you got birds here with a sharpen beaks ready and waiting , sister-ray and her feathered army!!!


 
You, on the other hand, I'm suspicious of.  Can you prove you're a bird?  I don't believe it.  You sound more like a nun, which, well, I suppose we could use one or two of.  

Alright...you can stay...but tread lightly.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2008)

We are aware of your subversive movement and are monitoring the situation closely.

Signed, 

_Homo sapiens_

By the way, as a general warning, if you see a bright light, do not go in that direction. Rumor has it that can be dangerous.


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

NickNack said:


> I have a 16 year old Tabby cat who acts like a kitten.
> 
> My good friend has a turtle rescue with 17 Red Ear Sliders with all different personalities. Haa haa haa
> 
> ...


 
Let's just be clear about one thing...*I* will be the only Turtle here. I won't have any Red Eared Sliders trying to take over...I've heard how bossy they can be.

The cats can come, but they report directly to Cat Dancer, if she ever gets here...she's probably going to sleep all day and show up at some ungodly hour tonight...being a cat and all...but whatever...she's their boss.

Deer...I'm a little untrusting of deer. Whatcha gonna do for us, besides provide us with a few meals HAHAHA.


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> We are aware of your subversive movement and are monitoring the situation closely.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...


 
Are you trying to intimidate us with your scare tactics?  It won't work!  On the other hand, you should be afraid...very, very afraid.

*Ducks and runs*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2008)

:adminpower:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2008)

The turtles have already begun storming the streets:



> Stormin' Norman is a 10-year-old African sulcata tortoise who is turning heads by wandering through the streets of Aberdeen.
> 
> "He has no fear of anyone or anything, people have to move out the way, he has no manners - that's why he's called Stormin' Norman."
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | Scotland | North East/N Isles | Road tortoise comes out of shell


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 30, 2008)

Turtle said:


> You, on the other hand, I'm suspicious of.  Can you prove you're a bird?  I don't believe it.  You sound more like a nun, which, well, I suppose we could use one or two of.




I am a nun im a tri coloured nun its a type of finch and I am in digusise they will never know


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2008)

Daniel said:


> The turtles have already begun storming the streets:




Now THAT is comedy! :lol:


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Now THAT is comedy! :lol:


 
I recruited Stormin' Norman long ago...but no one was supposed to know...good going Daniel.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 30, 2008)

Sparrow checking in. I have a flock of many claws ready, but the white owl says to keep your eyes peeled for bugs bunny Turtle.


----------



## Banned (Oct 30, 2008)

It's about time.  Where you going to just sleep the day away, like Cat Dancer apparently is?

Anyway, your job is to get the cats headed in the general direction of the homo sapiens...just start flying...if they ever wake up, they'll follow you....


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 30, 2008)

> The cats can come, but they report directly to Cat Dancer, if she ever gets here...she's probably going to sleep all day and show up at some ungodly hour tonight...being a cat and all...but whatever...she's their boss.



LOL!!!! I'm finally here.  You know how cats have to sleep 23 1/2 hours a day.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 30, 2008)

Cats? :hide: But I dooooon't like cats. And Daniel isn't even a cat! He's a ferret!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 30, 2008)

No, Daniel is a penguin with a tie... or a tie with a penguin.

Watch out for him:


----------



## Halo (Oct 30, 2008)

David, that was funny and the only post of this whole thread that I actually understood   The rest of this thread just scares the heck out of me


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 30, 2008)

:lol: Halo. :hug: 

That penguin thing IS funny.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 30, 2008)

Turtle said:


> Let's just be clear about one thing...*I* will be the only Turtle here. I won't have any Red Eared Sliders trying to take over...I've heard how bossy they can be.
> 
> The cats can come, but they report directly to Cat Dancer, if she ever gets here...she's probably going to sleep all day and show up at some ungodly hour tonight...being a cat and all...but whatever...she's their boss.
> 
> Deer...I'm a little untrusting of deer. Whatcha gonna do for us, besides provide us with a few meals HAHAHA.



You will learn to eventually trust me, being a newbie and all, it is understandable.

Regarding the Red Ear Sliders, :turtle3: they can stay at the rescue if you wish, but if those Humans come and assisinate you, :wasntme: we have lots of replacements  :hide:

I don't wanna be a meal  :hissyfit: 

Haa haa haa haa haa, I am enjoying reading this post


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm not dangerous. i am bright and cheery and people applaud you when you join me on the catwalk :dance2:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2008)

Cat Dancer said:


> That penguin thing IS funny.



I agree :lol:


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2008)

All this thread drift just disgusts me...what kind of army have I assembled?  Intruders already, animals in clothing, a Sparrow afraid to lead a herd of cats, and Cat Dancer, who waltzes in on her own time.  Oh my...this army is looking more and more Canadian every minute.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 31, 2008)

HEY 

The monkey is here, fully armed with banana peels...we'll knock em off their feet Turtle!!

CHHAARRGGEE


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2008)

But the Canadian canine army got the wrong uniforms.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2008)

Nope that looks about right.

Damnit!  I just thread drifted myself.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2008)

I AM CANADIAN!!!!  :beer2:

As Jeremy Hotz said "we have bacon for every body!" lol


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 31, 2008)

And I'm wondering where the lions are....


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2008)

Halo said:


> ... and the only post of this whole thread that I actually understood


 
We'll attribute this to your recent series of unfortunate events.


----------



## Halo (Oct 31, 2008)

Well thank you for being understanding given the circumstances :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2008)

H, dont forget that you now have :adminpower: if these animals start getting abusive...


----------



## Halo (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah yes, the great :adminpower:  something I don't want to use but I if the abuse gets out of control I will!!!


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2008)

:band::thewave:


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for that NickNack, 

A good summary :rofl: that my cheeks still ache from :rolling:
The drummer is really "Animal" from the Muppets.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2008)

Those ones reminded me of the muppets too! haa haa haa.  I am glad it made you laugh Sparrow 

Maybe we can suggest to :lightbulb: Turtle instead of an army we could form a band instead, we could even host a telephon, wouldn't that be a site to see :crazy:

I better watch it or Turtle will do this to me :kick2:  

*Happy Halloween Everyone!*  :halloweencat:


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 31, 2008)

One other animal NN, is the picture profile you have. What in tarnation is the name of that... mangy, red-haired carrothead muppet... the one with the nervous :rofl:twitch?


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2008)

BEAKER! haa haa haa.  He is nervous I think cause of Dr Bunsen Honeydew and the experiments he does on poor Beaker. haa haa haa

Beaker is my favorite.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 31, 2008)

> Cat Dancer, who waltzes in on her own time



Ok, I am cracked up now.   :lol:

That is how cats are. We do things on our own time, in our own way. He he.


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Cat Dancer...


> Ok, I am cracked up now.
> That is how cats are. We do things on our own time, in our own way. He he.


he he? You sound like a shnook, but a good one.

NN, thank you for scratching my itch. *BEAKER* is my FEARLESS LEADER who should replace Turtle. Just think of all the soup we would have!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2008)

I knew this would happen sooner or later... now they're challenging their own leadership....

And THAT is why _homo sapiens sapiens_ still rules the planet.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 31, 2008)

A shnook? LOL.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2008)

Sparrow, you are OUT of the army!  Not only are you too afraid to lead a few cats across the prairies, you are now not only wanting to oust me, but then EAT me???  I don't think so.  Clearly you have NO idea who you are dealing with!!!  :hair:

If you want back in to the army, you can bow down and worship me like this -->  :worship:

Until then, Cat Dancer's in charge of the birds as well.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 31, 2008)

He he he he. Good move, Fearless Leader.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2008)

I help with a turtle rescue, so I wouldn't wanna eat turtle soup :vroom:

But when I told Turtle I was a deer, he said I would only be good for a few meals :tsk:

:vroom: I will just hang out over here and play with my toy car :vroom:


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright :rant: Turtle!

You can't throw me out of your Army, ha-ha-ha :nanana: because I'm Navy, and BEEKER is the Admiral.:drunk: 

And I'm not afraid to eat, err, I mean lead a few cats across the prairies, the Cat's "Dancing" in the bag. No more meow-mix for her, snicker-snicker. 

David...


> I knew this would happen sooner or later...


Good Morning??? Darn it! Your the :tapfingers:doctor! Hellooooo...

NickNack... Where's the band huh? I heard Animal ran away with a groupie. Maybe MonkeyMunch can bring him back.
We could use some better percussion too...
but I'll work on my squawkin' tweet.

David, your guitar might be welcome here. Do you know..."As Tears Go By" ? :sob:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2008)

:vroom::band: "and the band played on"  **just like when the Titanic sank**

:vroom:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2008)

> David, your guitar might be welcome here. Do you know..."As Tears Go By" ?



Yes, I do, as a matter of fact - I've played that often. But I'm with The Sapiens, remember? Not The Animals.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 1, 2008)

you all just better stop that in-fighting or i am walking away and effectively turning off the lights that way. see where that leaves you


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2008)

The Sapiens have flashlights. And thumbs so we can open cans of food.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2008)

Still in the corner playing with my car    :vroom:

I know this is all in fun, but this is exactly how I am when real arguements insue and I won't take a side.

:vroom:  :vroom:


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 1, 2008)

I think if a screenwriter got a hold of this thread and expanded it, we could all watch a comedy on Broadway. "Meeting of the Animals" turns into "Back on the Funny Farm". And OF COURSE!... Turtle would have to be the meglomaniac director :rant:

Further analysis by say... an undergrad student with a psych template might make for an amusing read but that wouldn't be Just For Fun would it?
I would just have to... fly away. 

NN find WP, CD to CD she likes those cutesy cars too.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2008)

During the Broadway musical, I will just sit in a corner of the stage with my toy car :vroom: and sing silly songs and rock back and forth.

While everything else is going on around me.  Wonder what the audience would think.  :juggle:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2008)

Another sign of the approaching revolution:



> The pooches are among an army of 'assistance dogs' who have been trained to withdraw money from cash machines...
> 
> I thought this was Bark-lays bank... | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 1, 2008)

NN, 
    If you just sit in a corner of the stage with your toy car, sing silly songs and rock back and forth...? You'll win an Oscar, or a Juno, or something! Forget the awards though... I want to play too :hissyfit:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2008)

:vroom:  I will share the toy car with you if you like, or you can fly my toy plane  lane:

Here have a snowball too! :snowballs:   :hithere:


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 1, 2008)

> I will share the toy car with you if you like


  Really? No Guff? That :snowballs: was :yuk: but I will share my :icecream: with you (they taste better).
And you can play in my sandbox too if you want to:friends:?


----------



## Banned (Nov 1, 2008)

Sparrow said:


> NN,
> I want to play too :hissyfit:


 
There's no time for playing.  This is an army!  You are supposed to be working.  

Oy...

I am working very hard myself, right now, and when I get back to my barrack's tonight, I want to see at least one hostage in our midst!


----------



## white page (Nov 1, 2008)

:hide:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 1, 2008)

:bcake:  :admin-power: signs will surely go up in smoke.....

Now can Sparrow and I go play in the sandbox after we finish icecream?  Other wise, maybe there is enough room under your chair White Page for the 3 of us?

:vroom:  Laaa Laaa Laaa Deeee Daaaa Daaaa Daaaaan :vroom:


----------

